

NoSQL or NoJoin? - joeyespo
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2010/06/28/nosql-or-nojoin/

======
ericHosick
Relational algebra is a conceptually different approach to "merging data back
together". So, I think the key point you made is that people end up optimizing
their data storage to support faster joins.

Key/value stores have a different approach to "merging data back together".
They seem more inclined to keep the data together in the first place
(documents).

Both require a language of some kind to do the merging. NoSql is like saying
NoMapReduce or even more like NoAlgebra.

I agree it is more like NoJoin.

------
digamber_kamat
Superb article. In fact when i first used NoSQL I realized that the real
benefit was that I could avoid taking complicated joins.

